# Donair Meat



## t-bone tim (Mar 10, 2007)

anyone here have any suggestions and or recipes on making donair meat.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 10, 2007)

Tim -

I have never heard of donair meat but a googled it and came up with this:

Donair Meat 

3 pounds lean hamburger 
3/4 cup bread crumbs 
2 tsp pepper 
1-2 tsp cayenne red pepper (depending on your taste) 
1 1/2 tsp oregano 
3 tsp paprika 
2 tsp onion powder 
1 tsp garlic powder 
1/2 tsp salt 

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl. Knead for 20 minutes. Shape into two tightly formed loaves. Bake on broiler pan for 2 to 2 1/2 hours at 300 degrees Fahrenheit. Cool loaves and slice thin. Meat can be frozen for future use.  


Donair Meat

5 lbs hamburger 
1/2 tsp pepper 
1 tsp cayenne pepper 
1 1/2 tsp onion powder 
1/2 tsp oregano 
2 tbsp MSG (optional) 
1 cup bread crumbs 
2 tsp paprika 
1 tsp salt 
2 tsp garlic powder 

Mix the dry ingredients together until blended and then combine thoroughly with the hamburger. Shape into two balls and bake on a rack over a cookie sheet in a 300F oven for 3 hours. Slice thin with a sharp knife. 

Sweet Sauce 

1 large can evaporated milk 
3/4 cup white sugar 
1/2 cup vinegar 

Mix sugar and vinegar first. Then add milk, stirring only until combined. The authentic preparation for pita is to dampen with cold water and then fry lightly in a little fat until heated through. It will be somewhat chewy in consistency. Spread the prepared pita with sauce, add meat shavings, chopped onions, chopped tomato, chopped lettuce, and finish with more sauce. 

Donair meat 

2 1/2 lbs hamburg 
1/2 tsp pepper 
1 1/2 oregano 
1 tsp cayanne pepper 
1/2 cup bread crumbs or cracker crumbs 
2 tsp onion salt (i use chopped up onion) 
2 tsp garlic salt (i use garlic powder) 
2 tsp paperka 
1tsp salt 
mix all together nead it like bread dough till kinda smooth shape it into a oval shape like bread dough lol bake at 300 f for 2 1/2 hrs. 
you can also freeze the meat once its cooked 

sauce 
1 cup can milk, 
3/4 cup sugar, 
1/3 cup vinegar ...mix together and chill

Sounds like some kind of sausage?


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmmm, maybe some kind of pakistani gyro or something? weird sauce!


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 10, 2007)

wow that was fast never tried googling it,thought I'd ask here for personal trail and errors.....
         yeah I guess from what I hear donair meat is mostly a canadian thing......it is somewhat like a sausage meat cooked in a loaf form or on a spit and then carved off....eaten in a pita wrap with onions ,lettuce tomatoes ,mozza cheese and pepperoni and donnair sauce ,ther'ye awsome !


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 10, 2007)

It looks interesting I guess we just don't have it here. Maybe someone else will have made this and have 1st hand experiance. We do have a few Canadians here!

Almost a sweet buttermilk sauce eh?


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 10, 2007)

change the ground beef to 2 lbs--
and 1 tea cayenne +1 tea black pepper
this was my mothers meat loaf recipe...
she was from east texas...
the sauce is new to me...

Donair Meat 

3 pounds lean hamburger 
3/4 cup bread crumbs 
2 tsp pepper 
1-2 tsp cayenne red pepper (depending on your taste) 
1 1/2 tsp oregano 
3 tsp paprika 
2 tsp onion powder 
1 tsp garlic powder 
1/2 tsp salt 

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl. Knead for 20 minutes. Shape into two tightly formed loaves. Bake on broiler pan for 2 to 2 1/2 hours at 300 degrees Fahrenheit. Cool loaves and slice thin. Meat can be frozen for future use.


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Larry your recipe sounds just about right... just like us canadians make at home..lol


----------



## deadmessengers (Mar 11, 2007)

Yep.  Donair and gyro meat are pretty much the same thing.  Donair is probably a corruption of DÃ¶ner, which is the Turkish name for a Greek gyro.  (or maybe gyro is the Greek name for Turkish DÃ¶ner, who knows)

The traditional sauce is Tzatziki, though: plain yogurt (preferably whole-milk), fincely diced garlic, diced cucumber, salt, and dill.  I've never heard of the vinegar-milk-sugar sauce listed above, and my sweetie, who spent quite a bit of time in Turkey, said "they put WHAT on their DÃ¶ner?!?!" when I described it to her.


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 11, 2007)

there has been a can of evaporated milk in the cupboerd for at least 2 yrs..

i guess i will put the sauce on my TO DO list..


----------



## smoked (Mar 11, 2007)

ummm by now that evap milk might be a bit "hairy" to use!!!!!!


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 12, 2007)

don't laugh guy's until you try it ,the sauce is sweet n thick ,dice your onions and tomatoes and some pepperoni and grated mozza ,shredded lettuce ,you'll be amazed,try it !


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 12, 2007)

Tim -

Around here the gyros are made with lamb meat.


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 12, 2007)

Debi ,is a gyro meat on spit ? or what is a gyro ??


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 12, 2007)

Canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t be any worse than tzatziki sauce! Whew! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m game!


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 12, 2007)

just googled it ,a gyro looks like a donair ,not sure how it compares in taste


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 12, 2007)

Gyros here are Greek sandwiches made from a seasoned lamb that is slow cooked on a rotating spit, usually served in a thick sort of pita bread that's grilled. It's topped off with a creamy sauce and cheese, lettus and tomatoes. You either love them or hate them. I don't like them but then I don't like lamb.


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 12, 2007)

in the arab c stores---that have a deli..
the lamb is cooked on a vertical rotissirre..
1 spit in middle ---


its usually in plain veiw 
on the meat counter...

they cut the meat as you order a gyro on sandy..

i have wondered about the temp of the meat overnite...


because they dont sell the whole piece of lamb in one day..

maybe it chills also?????

no one has gotten sick or complaints from health dept..


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 12, 2007)

and the mexican version of this is called Al Pastor... pork tacos...very nummy


----------



## gremlin (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeppers you got it.
They are pretty much the same.
I am gonna go out on a limb here and say that the Donair is more on the French side of things, I seem to remember seeing it in Quebec and New Brunswick; while the gyro can be found in the Greek areas of Toronto. 
The Lebanese have something similar where the meat is in large chunks and on a rotating vertical spit and they slice off a whack of meat and put it into a pita type bread. It's called a Swarma. Not sure on the spelling. I like it much more than the other two.
They are great,........ Lamb, Chicken or Beef with a spicy sauce and cilantro
Well that's my 2 cents for the day. I'm off to bed right after a hot tub.........It was a long night
OOOps just saw that last post from Teacup13 I think the Swarma meats are cooked in an oven and then cut into chunks and then skewered on the spit and then the left overs can be refrigerated overnight and reheated next day.
I have seen the chunks of meat ( Already cooked and browned ) coming from the back kitchen to the front service area in metal trays. The heater element behind the vertical spit just keeps it hot without cookin the daylights out of it. I can't see how you could ever cook the meat through using that little element. Gonna have to ask questions next time I have a swarma


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 14, 2007)

usually a place that cooks them on a spit like that has lots of demand... when an order comes in, they cut off as much as they need of the cooked portion..

when they cook it properly it gets really dark... the product that is not served immediatly, then it is cut off and stored in containers until needed, then heated on the grill with onions and a hot sauce... thats they way they do it in mexico anyways....


----------



## gremlin (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay I had to go into Toronto on Monday so I stopped at my favourite spot for schwarma and got the real story.
I was Wrong about the process and I do apologize.
The meat is first put into a marinade (which you know I asked for but it's a secret) for 24 hours and then sliced thin and put onto the skewer in front of that vertical burner and it is cooked right there slowly and sliced off as needed into a flat bread/ pita bread it's hollow and they just pull it open and put the meat in and then sauce and lettuce and onions and then hot sauce if you want it and finished with a sprinkle of cilantro rolled up and then onto a toaster.
It looks like a George Forman grill and toasted for 2or 3 minutes.
I ate two chicken and my son ate two ......then he went back in for two more. I'd have to say "he's hooked".
So there you have it, and again sorry about the misinformation the first time round.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 20, 2007)

Around here they're gyro's, pronounce ear - roh's, rolling the second R. but most people here pronounce them jie (like pie) rose.  I don't like lamb, but there is a Greek place around here that sells a chicken one and it's awesome.  I love the tsatsiki sauce...

Down the shore on the boardwalk there are numerous places that have the "spit" where they carve it off as you order.  
BTW, if you never been to a traditional boardwalk and you're going to be in the South Jersey area, it's worth a couple days detour.  There are many boardwalks, Wildwood probably being the most famous.  They're really doing a doo-wop revitalization down there.  You can still go and see Jerry Blavit, the Grease Band, lots of oldies...
http://www.wildwoodsnj.com/
NJ state BBQ Championship info...
http://www.njbbq.com/


----------



## doreen maclean (Jun 19, 2016)

The real way to make do air sauce is 1 can of sweetened condensed milk, add vinegar a spoonful at a time and garlic powder, until you get the taste
You want. Super easy and as close to Halifax donair sauce as I have found.


----------



## Vkerik (Jun 28, 2020)

Pound your donair meet as much and as long as you can, throw it down on a cutting board over and over  smoke it low n slow, I smoke at 130 for 4 hours


----------

